# My Amstaff terrier



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Here is Deuce at 6 days old.

I'll be getting him feb. 4th when he is 8 weeks old. I can't wait.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

that thing is so cute, I love Terriors


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

lol be prepared to have it labeled as a pitbull


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

syd said:


> lol be prepared to have it labeled as a pitbull
> [snapback]830357[/snapback]​


And clear up all its dumps it leaves on the floor !


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

The American Pit Bull Terrier--APBT is a purebred dog, recognized as a breed and registered by the United Kennel Club, the second largest all-breed dog registry in the country. The American Staffordshire Terrier--AmStaff is registered and recognized by the American Kennel Club. An AmStaff can also be registered with the UKC under the name "American Pit Bull Terrier". As far as this site is concerned, APBTs and AmStaffs are the same dog behaviorally and historically.

"http://www.realpitbull.com/"


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He is soo cute







, what is his name?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

His name is Deuce


----------

